# mccormick  cayenne heat units?.



## bbqpit77 (Feb 16, 2015)

Hi there guys, im using cayenne on my ribs and brisket rubs, most of the time from walmart (mccormick), im almost ready to order some spices from spice barns and there is a few cayenne with 20k, 40k+ i just one to figure out the mccormick heat units to keep my rubs at the same "spacy" way.

regards,


----------



## themule69 (Feb 16, 2015)

The 40k is going to be twice as hot as the 20k.

Happy smoken.

David


----------



## bluewhisper (Feb 16, 2015)

For the heck of it, try contacting mccormick directly and see if they provide an answer.


----------



## mdboatbum (Feb 16, 2015)

I'd start with the lowest  it's still probably going to be hotter than the Mcormick. There is no comparison between fresh ground spices and the stuff you get off the shelf. You can adjust the heat by just using less.


----------



## bbqpit77 (Feb 16, 2015)

called, seems that mccormik products are 30-50k, they don't have the exactly heat info but it fits between that range.


----------



## themule69 (Feb 16, 2015)

bbqpit77 said:


> called, seems that mccormik products are 30-50k, they don't have the exactly heat info but it fits between that range.


Then just measure it well and take notes then adjust the next time.

Happy smoken.

David


----------

